# Flounder or Fluke



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

Quick question.  
What is the difference between a fluke, flounder, winter flounder or summer flounder. Also, what one (or more) is in the bay right now? Also, decribe what runs best and when if possible. Thanks.

ps. Please dont move this thread, its is addressed for MD and the Ch. Bay only.

Thanks. :fishing:


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

fluke is another name for summer flounder the rest is here 
Winter Flounder -- This brown fish is the most common shallow-water flatfish in North America. It is a right-sided flounder, which means that it has both eyes on the right side. The tail area on the eyeless side of some individuals, especially larger ones, is yellow, which is why the fish is often called "lemon sole". The winter flounder spends its adult life in the ocean during the summer, but moves into estuaries in the winter, where it spawns in late winter/ early spring. Its small mouth restricts its food to worms, some small fish, and crustaceans. This fish, along with the summer flounder, supports a large sport fishery and one of the most important commercial flounder fisheries in the United States. It may grow to 25 inches long and 8 pounds.

Summer Flounder -- Like all flounders, the summer flounder has both eyes on the same side of its head; in this case, the left side. The eyed side of the fish is brownish with conspicuous black spots; the eyeless side, which rests on the bottom, is almost white. However, the fish can use color adaptation to match the bay or ocean bottom. It also may partially bury itself to camouflage. Also called "fluke", the summer flounder is one of the larger flounders. It feeds on fish, squid, shrimp, and crabs, and may grow to 37 inches and 26 pounds.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Flounder can still be found in the inlet, but keepers seem to be few and far between. I think May is considered the best month for flounder.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Chesapeake Bay Only*

I have done lots of research because I thought I could fish for winter flounder in early spring, and found that winter flounder used to be caught in CB, but no more. It is more common in New Jersey, but even there, winter flounder is disappearing, too.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

Green Cart said:


> I have done lots of research because I thought I could fish for winter flounder in early spring, and found that winter flounder used to be caught in CB, but no more. It is more common in New Jersey, but even there, winter flounder is disappearing, too.


Why?  

Also, I rigged up a 7 ft medium action pole with a 3/4 oz. egg sinker, 1 bead to keep my knot good, tied to a 75lb. swivel and a 13 in. leader with a 2/0 kahle hook. Am I ready to catch a flounder now?? Got 2 minnow traps set to try and catch some nice size minnows, and I also took the advice of tsunami squid w/ a squid strip tipped on the end. Any other advice before I give this a go?? I’m fishing around about 8 piers that where mostly wiped out during the hurricane, as well as some sand/oyster bars. Any other specific terrain I should target? Thanks! :fishing:


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Winter Flounder vs Summer Flounder*

Sure, you can catch summer flounder now.

As for the disappearance of winter flounder from CB, if I recall correctly, the winter flounder don't go to CB anymore. They go to New Jersey and further.

If you do a research on winter flounder on the internet, you will find very little information.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Winter Flounder
There once was a time when they were abundant but like everything else has suffered . They are more of a coldwater fish and now tend to stay in the NJ area and above.
The guys who score on them are like fly fishermen can be "tight lipped" . Go to any backbay in NJ when the season kicks off.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

ilovetherock said:


> Why?
> 
> Also, I rigged up a 7 ft medium action pole with a 3/4 oz. egg sinker, 1 bead to keep my knot good, tied to a 75lb. swivel and a 13 in. leader with a 2/0 kahle hook. Am I ready to catch a flounder now?? Got 2 minnow traps set to try and catch some nice size minnows, and I also took the advice of tsunami squid w/ a squid strip tipped on the end. Any other advice before I give this a go?? I’m fishing around about 8 piers that where mostly wiped out during the hurricane, as well as some sand/oyster bars. Any other specific terrain I should target? Thanks! :fishing:


Give me some details ... Water depth , bottom composition , feeder creeks? ,current flow(fast/slow), water clarity , LOCATION ? (DE? MD? ect).


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

*Flounder Tutorial*



hengstthomas said:


> Give me some details ... Water depth , bottom composition , feeder creeks? ,current flow(fast/slow), water clarity , LOCATION ? (DE? MD? ect).


My AIM is Brandon8002


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Just tried AIM ... I thought maybe you had fished these spots before ? If not you are looking for changes in bottom contour and consistancy ... drop offs are a great plus as well as stumps,tree's,pilings,concrete, and all types of rock and stone. Currents can be helpful as well especially if the fish are tide sensitive ... Look for eddies and rips .. this water usually has current even at slack tide. With water temps in the high 70's the bigger fish will be near deep water but the tb's should be in shallow as well as deep and are a good sign you are "close".


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

im on now


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

hey hengs how ya doin? where have u been fishing?? doing any good? write me bak. ive been goin to spsp and gettin some white perch and centennial but thas about it.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Fish moving north eh? Spoke to my Mum in England, and she said the same thing is happening there. Fish that only used to be caught down south are now being caught up north and the nothern fish are no where to be seen. Praps' they'll start catching pomps and tuna in England. And we all know what this is, don't we?


----------

